# can remapping cause the engine management light to come on?



## pulsar (Jun 26, 2010)

was wondering if chipping or remapping can cause the engine management light to come on,i have fitted all new parts that i think would make it come on and had the timing done,sometimes it will stay off for a while, it seems to be when i give it the gun,the other thing is when i fitted the cruise control and took off the ecu plug i noticed the ecu had the anti tamper bolts replaced with two bolts!!! so obviously some one had been in there.the car is going like a bomb but bad on fuel.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A good map shoudn't cause any prob, a fault scan would help.
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If a flashed remapped car has been fueled with regular 95 Ron the driven hard it can flag an emission light. Recommend to always use super on remapped engines.
Could also be a poor map...but a full scan might help identify the problem/s


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

normally remaps would slightly improve fuel consumption, so sounds like something else rather than a remap.


----------

